# Problem mit dem Tutorial Fahne im WInd



## Commander Greven (16. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich habe mich mal mit dem Tutorial "Fahne im WInd" beschäftigt, allerdings habe ich ein Problem auf dem Weg zur Vollendung.
Nachdem man den Kanal als Auswahl lädt (das matrix.psd im alphakanal) kommt man zur Tonkorrektur: 1. Bei mir sind dort andere Werte angegeben und die Kurve in der Mitte lässt sich nicht in die auf dem Bild angegebene Kurve verändern. Ok dachte ich mir was solls...Aber danach steht in dem Tutorial, dass die Licht und Schatten-Effekte bereits "in das Bild integriert seien" aber bei mir sind jetzt nur gestrichelte Linien, die die "Licht und Schatten Abschnitte" wohl kennzeichnen sollen. Aber die Effekte wollen einfach nicht auf die Flagge......(man merkt sicher, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich manche Sachen ausdrücken soll, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht es einigermaßen)

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## Boromir (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo Commander,

versuch es mal damit:http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto01.php
Finde ich besser als das im Forum.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Commander Greven (16. Januar 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe,

Ich werde es mir mal zu Gemüte führen, vielleicht komm ich damit besser zurecht

Also vielen Dank!


----------

